# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی هفتگی انجمن کنکور 10 ... (Itak)

## Parniya

*هر هفته یکی از اعضا ( فعال ) رو یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم* 
*
و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت !* *
*
*نفر دهم ...

* *Itak**

**
*

*دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید
*



*هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه* 

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :
*

*
مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه به جون عمه م !* *
*

----------


## kouchoulou

*1. خانه داری؛پرستاری
2. نمیدونم.زیاد پیگیر نیستم.
3. میشه گفت آره.
4. نخیر
5. من رو بیشتر از همه دوس داره کلا همه منو دوس دارن*:yahoo (4):*
6. درس نخوندن بقیه
7. نمیدونم.باید از نزدیک بینم تا بگم.
8. دخترا
9. بیکار.عین خودم
10. هیچ کدوم.عاشق هم میشن و تا آخر عمر با خوبی و خوشی کنار هم زندگی میکنن.
11. یاد talentstudent
12.* :34: *
**13. آره.
14. کلا خوبه.
15. میتونست قشنگ تر باشه.
16. همین متنی که نوشتم هدیه میدم بهش.
17. به آرزوش برسه.
18. بچه ی خوبی باش.

ممنون از شما.
*

----------


## venus95

1.روانشناس
2. :Y (479): 
3.خیلی نمونش خودم:yahoo (4):
4.اصلا
5.خودم .تکفیر.محمد .نیتاه
6.یادم نیس
7.اکثرا
8.هردو 
9.همون بااستعدادخوبه
10.هردو ازهم  :Yahoo (56): 
11. عشقم دخترخالم
12. :Y (620): 
13.آره 
14.ازخونگرم بودنش خوشم میادوازچیزیش بدم نمیاد
15.عالی
16.وعده ی دیدارخودم بعدکنکور :Yahoo (65): 
17.رسیدن به اهدافش
18.خوب درس بخونیااااا

----------


## Dr.GajaR

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ معلم 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟کم و بیش

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ اینکه بش گیر بدی

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟5

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دخملا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟این از سوسک میترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟evet

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟خوشم میاد : از اینکه با همه جوره 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟like

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش : با ارزوی موفقیت و سر بلندی برای تو 

18.ی نصیحت :*...

----------


## SonaMi

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* *معاون مدرسه* *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ همین گزارش هایی که تند تند به مدیریت ها میده 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ خوبه 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه زیاد 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ فک کنم nitah

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ همین سهمیه های کنکور رو ایثارگری و این چیزا...

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 3

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) دختر خوب*  :Yahoo (22): *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ از خودش بپرسید  

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ دایال آپ - امی فوللر ( در سریال بیگ بنگ )  - خانوم شیرزاد ( ساختمان پزشکان) 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :troll (12):*

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

 اونایی که خوشم میاد : جسوره - زحمتکش - فاز مثبت 

اونایی که خوشم نمیاد : اطلاع رسانی در حد BBC - جدی - تعصب بالا 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوب نیست ! اما فعالیتش خیلی خوبه 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :  همین که افتخار آشنایی با منو داشته خودش هدیه ارزشمندیه  ( سقفمون ریخت الان زیر آوارم*  :Yahoo (56): )*

17. ی ارزو واسش : آرزو میکنم بعد خوندن اینا بهم پ خ نده که واقعا نظرتون در مورد من اینه ( خخخ)

18.ی نصیحت : Calm down and eat beskuit 


*

----------


## Takfir

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ داروساز

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ موندن تا ساعت سه نصفه شب تو گپ خونه!

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اهوم آدم خوب و خوش مشربیه

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ بین این دوتا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ کسی که کارای درسیشو پیگیری میکنه!

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ روی قیافش و تیپش و ابروهاش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟1

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ میان این دوتا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی):نمیدونم چی بدم!بهش لقبِ خانومِ بی لهجه میدم

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این از سوسکه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ نمیدونم ندیدم مثلشو که یادش بیفتم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ باید در آینده مدیر بشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ هیچوقت فحش نمیده و حرف بد نمیزنه!از این خوشم میاد 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه! دانش آموز با استعداد! ولی باید از این استعداد استفاده کرد

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :قول میدم دو به دو تا از پستاش شهرت بدم!

17. ی ارزو واسش : ارزوی قبولی تو رشته مورد نظرش!

18.ی نصیحت :سعی کن انسان خوبی باشی یعنی سعی کن بهتر تر از اینی که هستی باشی
*

----------


## BackStreetBoys

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ فروشنده بوتیک ( نمیدونم برای چی ))

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ در جریان نیستم 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بلی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه کی گفته ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟  از من میپرسی ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ رو همین سهمیه های کنکور !

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 21

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دخترا 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) دانش آموز با استعداد !

**10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ فک نکنم از هم بترسن ! احتمالا با هم رفیق بشن و زندگی خوبی در آینده با هم داشته باشن 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ باب اسفنجی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بلی

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ کلا زیاد نمیشناسمش . ولی تو چند باری که با هم هم کلام شدیم به نظر دختر ساده و خوش قلبی میومد .

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ :-؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 

17. ی ارزو واسش : انشالله هر رشته ای که میخواد قبول شه :-)

18.ی نصیحت :* *اینقدر نت نیا !*

----------


## new boy

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ خدمات کامپیوتری

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ 24ساعت انلاینه !!:yahoo (4):

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ دخترا تو این یه مورد نیاز نیست کارخاصی انجام بدن:yahoo (4):

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ خودم رو شوخیدم ... نمیدونم خیلی مروموزه:yahoo (4):

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ زیاد باهاش حرف بزنی

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ قیافش رو ندیدم 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ پسرا 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)همیشه آنلاین

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ گزینه 2

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟  هیچ کس

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ والا به نظرم کمشه:yahoo (4):

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ رفتارش خشکه
خوش قلبه 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ توپ

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : قطع کردن اینترنتش .. آیندش در خطره:yahoo (4):

17. ی ارزو واسش :موفق باشه

18.ی نصیحت : از شوخی ها ناراحت نشو
*

----------


## nitah

*

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مشاور

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نمی دونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ آره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ گاهی بعضی از کاراش که خودش می دونه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ خودمو :yahoo (4):

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ سهمیه کنکور

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 5

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) جیگر

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد خودش 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ از اینکه استعدادشو جدی نمیگیره و همش اینجاست با اینکه کنکور داره بدم میاد . خیلی مهربونه و کم عصبانی میشه و زود فراموش میکنه خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ nice

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش : خوشبخت و موفق باشه

18.ی نصیحت : بچه برو سراغ درست*

----------


## Takfir

* 7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 

من این سوال رو اشتباه متوجه شدم! فکر کردم گفته اون جذب چند نفر میشه!

عوض میکنم جوابمو! 10 20 نفر!
*

----------


## Parloo

:Yahoo (100): 

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دندونپزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ رنک لباساش 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 6 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ معلومه دیگه ، دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) دختر آسمانی

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ جفتشون از هم میترسن

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ دختر همسایه

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ آف کورس

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ اینکه اکثر تاپیکا تک میکنه خوبه ، بد ندیدم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ ای بد نیست  

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : کلیک کن

17. ی ارزو واسش : 

آرزو نه ، یه دعا ، " ایشالا به درجه ای از بی نیازی برسه که هیچ دغدغه ای جز کمک کردن نداشته باشه "

18.ی نصیحت : یاد بگیر تجربه کنی ، ولی نه همه چی رو !*

----------


## Afsane-IN

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ هچ

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟آره از اون جهت ک به حرف آدم گوش نمیکنه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟منو؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟رو قضیه سهمیه اش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟20

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دختر

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)...... 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک از این خخخخ

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ هچکی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (598):  :Y (598): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بله همش تو سایته دیگه درس جیزه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ اینکه گوش نمیده ب حرف ادم و درس نمیخونه و تلاش نمیکنه . از بقیه خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟* :Yahoo (22): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Yahoo (11): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :امیدوارم خوشبخت شی

18.ی نصیحت :زندگی مثه بومه نقاشیه .. خودت باید بکشیش*

----------


## RainBow

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟**مدیر یه مدرسه
**
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟**خبر ندارم**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟**اره* *

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟**نع**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟**نمیدونم**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟**نمیدونم
** 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟**7**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟* :Y (670): 

* 9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)* *ساده ست ، مهربونم هس** 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟** شک ندارم که از سوسک میترسه!** 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟**خودش**

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (573): 
* 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟**آره**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟**کلن دختر خوبیه**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟**خوب**

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Yahoo (45):  :Yahoo (45):  :Yahoo (45): 
* 
17. ی ارزو واسش :**پله های ترقی رو یکی یکی طی بکشه!!خخخخ
  هر آرزویی که داره برسه* *بهش...
**
18.ی نصیحت :**درس بخون*

----------


## mamad.hny

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ داروساز كه يه مطب بزرگ داره


2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نميدونم


3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ دوست عادي زياد داره ولي فكر نميكنم دوست واقعي زياد داشته باشه (ناراحت نشيا)


4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ از اين نظر كه اصن به حرف آدم گوش نميكنه آره


5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ خودش قبلا سه تا گفته بود بريد بخونيد خخخخ


6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ روي اينكه يه وقت خداي نكرده كتابي كه داره يك و فقط يك نكته رو نگفته باشه


7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 11 نفر


8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دخترا


9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) بي فكر و بي كله


10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ بدون شك سوسك ازش ميترسه 


11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ نومودونم


12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟  :Yahoo (17): 


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ از نظر فعاليت كه آره ولي من دوست داشتم درجه كاربريش كمتر باشه بجاش درس بيشتر بخونه


14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ اينكه كار امروز رو هميشه به فردا ميندازه - دلسوزيش


15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ يكي از بهترين دوستام رو به اسم talented ذخيره كرده بودم توي گوشيم، ياد اون ميندازه


16. یه هدیه بهش بده : دعا ميكنم خدا از تو بگيرد، آنچه كه خدارا از تو ميگيرد.


17. ی ارزو واسش : عاقبت به خيري هرجا كه هست


18.ی نصیحت : 7 ماه تلاش كن و سختي بكش يك عمر خوش باش

----------


## mehdi075

روانشناس1
جوابمو نمیده2
بله3ولی از من خوششنمیاد:yahoo (4):
4نه
5نمیدونم
6کلا حساس نی
7 نفر15
8دخترا
9جیمبو چون خیلی تیز و با هوشه
10این از سوسک
11یاد خودش
12 :9: 
13بله
14از مهربونیش خوشم میاد و از هیچکدومش بدم نمیاد اما دلگیرم ازش یکم که محل نمیذاره :Yahoo (56): 
15خوبه
16 :14:  :22: 
17خوشبخت و نیک بخت بشه الهی
18درست واجب تره ها برو درس:yahoo (3):

----------


## gole yas

عالی هستش شوک هفته:yahoo (1)::yahoo (1)::yahoo (1)::yahoo (1):

----------


## mbt.danial

> فایل پیوست 17659
> 
> 
> *هر هفته یکی از اعضا ( فعال ) رو یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم* 
> *
> و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت !* *
> *
> *نفر دهم ...
> 
> ...


1.خانوم دکتری
2.منو باک کرده بود از دوستاش :Yahoo (77): 
3.اوهوم
4.نه بابا!ایقده مهربونه!
5.ایشا... منو!
6.نیدونم ولا!
7. 40 نفر!اما فک کنم خجالتی باشه ها
8.نیدونم
9.تنبل خانوم
10.من که میترسم از هردوشون!
11.هیچکی
12. :Y (597):  :Yahoo (83):  :Y (483): 
13.اهوم
14.نیدونم...شاید از حجب و حیاش خوشم بیاد
16/چی کانت!؟امضاش و عکس اکانتش عالیه!
17.؟نیدونم چی بدم!
18.ایشا... درسخون شی
19.درس بخون!


 :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Joker72

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* *پرستاری یا اتاق عمل**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟* *زیاد تو بحث های الکی شرکت میکنه
**
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟* *آره فک کنم**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟* *نه دختر خوبیه فقط بعضی وقتا یه کم میره رو اعصاب که آدم دلش میخواد کلشو بکنه*  :Y (546): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟* *فک کنم مستانه**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟* *سهمیه دانشگاه**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟* *بستگی داره چطور و با چه حالی وارد جمع بشه بعضی وقتا به دودقیقه نکشیده پرتش میکنن بیرون بعضی وقتا هم هست که سرحاله فک کنم همون اول همه جذبش بشن ولی درکل اگه وارد یه جمع بشه فک کنم چند نفر رو انتخاب کنه و باهاشون گرم بگیره.**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟* *فک نکنم براش فرقی داشته باشه**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)** دوست داشتنی**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟* *فک کنم سوسک ببینه میمیره**

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟* *یکی از دوستام که الان نیست متاسفانه**

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (100): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟* *والا اونهمه وقتی که واسه انجمن میزاره واسه درسش نمیزاره پس حقشه**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟* *درس نمیخونه از اینش بدم میاد. بعضی وقتا که شلوغ کاری میکنه خوشم میاد**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟* *بد نیست**

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : ا**گه میتونستم یه ساعت مچی میدادم که هروقت وقتش رو هدر داد یه استخونش رو میشکست (حداقل تا بعد کنکور)
**
17. ی ارزو واسش :* *پزشک شه**

18.ی نصیحت :* *کمتر بیا تو سایت.**
*

----------


## Tinker Bell

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* *داروساز**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟* *چیزی ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ yeah

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه خیرم 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ منو :yahoo (4)::yahoo (3):

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ آنلاین بودن بنده خخخخ

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 25

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ هردو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) با استعداد )

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسکا می ترسن!

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ هیچکی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ صد در صد

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ عمرشو هدر داده بوده و درسشو جدی نگرفته بوده (سال های قبل)

دلسوزه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوفه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 

17. ی ارزو واسش : ایشالا دارو قبول بشی و به آرزوت برسی

18.ی نصیحت : دیگه عمرتو هدر نده و وقت کشی نکن
*

----------


## MAHSA

1-پزشک
2-ندیدم
3-بلی
4-نه
5-نیتاه و تکفیر فک میکنم
6-سهمیه ایثارگری
7-10نفر
11-یاد خودش
12- :Yahoo (15): 
13-بلی
14-ویژگی بدشو ندیدم-خوبشم اینکه پیگیر درساشه
15-خوبه
16- :Yahoo (8): 
17-ایشالا همیشه شاد و شنگول باشه و به هدفش برسه
18-نهایت تلاشتو بکن 5 ماه دیگه فقط مونده تا کنکور :Yahoo (39):

----------


## _ZAPATA_

> *
> 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ بیکار 
> 
> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ندیدم
> 
> 3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ آره
> 
> 4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟  بعضی وقتا رو اعصابه
> 
> ...


:yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed70t

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دکتر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ یه بار دعوا کرد !!

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ angel* :yahoo (4):*

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ نمیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 2 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟  دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) شوالیه

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ مطمئنا سوسک از این

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ آنه شرلی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Yahoo (5): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ سیصد درصد

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟  بدی ندیدم ؛ اینکه آدما زیاد تگ میکنه خوبه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Y (731):  *این پروانه رو گرفتم میدم بهش**

17. ی ارزو واسش : چه دعایی کنمت بهتر از این که خدا پنجره ی باز اتاقت باشد

18.ی نصیحت : برو درس میخون مگو چیست درس !*

----------


## na3r!n

1 داروساز
2زیادن کدومش:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):
3بلی
4دقت نکردم :Yahoo (35): 
5مستانه و نیتا 
6سهمیه ها :Yahoo (16): 
7ده نفر
8هر دو
9 پاسخگوی 24 ساعته:yahoo (4):
10هیچکدوم باهم کنار میان
11کله پر در اسمورفها
12 :Y (663): 
13بلی 
14بخیال  :Yahoo (16): 
15خوشگله
16این لبخند زیبا تقدیم تو باد :Y (716): 
17 امیدوارم یه شوهر خوب گیرش بیاد:yahoo (4):
18بقیه دوستان زحمت کشیدن گفتن:yahoo (3):

----------


## Purple NarSiS

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
**مربی مهد کودک. حس میکنم با بچه ها خیلی مهربون باشه.**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
**زیاد کل کل میکنه ولی فکر میکنه نمیکنه.**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
**نمیدونم.**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
**بعضی وقتا آره**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
**والله نمیدونم شاید**nitah**رو.**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
**سهمیه جانبازان، ایثارگران، آزادگان و ...**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
**3 نفر**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
**نظری ندارم.**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
**حساس**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
**سکته میکنه.**

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
**آنشرلی**

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
**آره واقعا! خوب فعاله.**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
**دلسوز بودنش رو دوست دارم. این که سریع از کوره در میره و همیشه آماده بحث کردن یکم...**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
**نظری ندارم.
**
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


17. ی ارزو واسش :
**به آرامش برسی**

18.ی نصیحت :*
*گاهی برای همه پیش میاد که توی زندگی شرایط سختی رو میگذرونن. برای بعضیا بیشتر و برای بعضیا کمتر. این خودمون هستیم که میتونیم خودمونو از این شرایط نجات بدیم. محکم باش و برای خودت محیط آروم تر و شرایط بهتری بساز. راه حلی برای مبارزه با مشکلاتت پیدا کن.
موفق باشی همیشه*  :Y (518):

----------


## sheida_

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟داروساز

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟خخخخ نمیدونم ...حداقل من ندیدم تا حالا

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بلهههههه زیاد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟خیر

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم ...فک کنم nitah و خودم:yahoo (4):

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟خانوادش و عقایدش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟10-15

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟هر دو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)بی آلایش

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟هر دو از هم:yahoo (4):

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟سندی تو باب اسفنجی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بلهههه با تمام نیروش فعالیت میکنه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟خیلی مطمئن نیستم ولی فک میکنم عقاید مخالفشو قبول نمیکنه البته این فقط نظر منه امیدوارم دلخور نشه...رو راسته تعارف نداره و خیییییلی محاسن دیگه ای که فضا کمه واسه گفتنش

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :آرزو میکنم به آرزو هاش برسه

18.ی نصیحت :هنوز به حدی نرسیدم که بخوام نصیحت کنم، نصیحت میشنوم...*

----------


## Humphry Davy

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

يه دكتر ستون فقرات 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
كلا بيشتر كاراش ضاييع هس 
خخخخ
چه ميدونم والا
اين كه همش آن هس
خخخ

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
هي 
تا حدودي 
آره 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
1 ونيم 
هم آره 
هم نه 
خخخ
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

خب معلومه 
مثل همه بچه ها كه منو دوست دارن 
ايشون هم از اين قاعده مستثني نيستن خخخخخ(اعتماد بع نفس خو نيست )

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
14

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
دخترا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

هميشه در صحنه خخخخ

زود جوش هم ميتونم بگم
خخخ

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

جفتشون به رحمت خدا ميرن 
خخخخ
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
ياد دختر همسايه تو كلا قرمزي (انصافن تا حالا فقط يه بار ديدمش همين جوري عشقي گفتم خخخخخ)

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
ها ؟؟؟ همون كه رنگش آبيه؟؟
خخخ
كمش كم بايد مدير كل ميشد 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
ويژگي بد نداره 
خوب هم نداره 
خخخخ
نه ولي از خوبي هاش اينه كه كينه اي نيست

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
ها؟
كن دو اسپيك انگليش 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


17. ی ارزو واسش :
آرزو بهترينا واسش رقم بخوره 

18.ی نصیحت :*
من خودم نياز به نصيحت دارم

----------


## neonato

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ داروساز

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نیست

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ بیشترشون

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ فرقی نمیکنه

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ حقشون بیشتره

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش : موفق باشن

18.ی نصیحت :
*

----------


## Parniya

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

**پرستار! هویجوری بهش میاد دیگه*
*
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

اسمشو نمیدونم هنو!!
خو نگفتی
نپرسیدم هنو 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

اره صد در صد البته یهویی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

ن باو

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

نیتا فک کنم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

رو کاری ک نکرده! ، نظر بقیه درباره خودش* :yahoo (1):*

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

حتما 29 نفر اون یکی سعادتشو نداشته 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

دختر خوش بین

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

نمیترسه چندشش میشه فقط 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

انشرلی!

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

* :Y (719): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

فعالیت پست گذاشتنش ک عالیه درجه ش هم میگیره ..

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

دختر ارومی ب نظر میاد
ویژگیای بدشو نمیدونم خودش بهتر میدونه!
هر کسی خودشو میشناسه خب !!

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

جالبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

**

17. ی ارزو واسش :

سلامتی
موفقیت
عاقبت ب خیری

18.ی نصیحت :

*هرگز فقط *به چشات اعتماد نکن*! *

*

----------


## Mojtaba93

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  کارشناس حسابداری 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟  زیاده از حد  بچه بازی در میاره 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ نمیدونم 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ خیر 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیشناسم 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟  نمیدونم 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ اگه  دهه 60 باشن هیچ کدوم  اما دهه 70 خوششون از  بچه بازی میاد احتمالا  15 نفر 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ فرقی نمیکنه

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟خیر 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :  یک شاخه گل  

17. ی ارزو واسش : به امید موفقیت و شادی در طول زندگی 

18.ی نصیحت : شوخی  بیش از حد  برای ادم ها مناسب نیست به قول قدیمی ها  شوخی که  از حد بگذرد نادان خیال بد کند 
.....................

بعضی حرف ها برای مزاح  بود امیدوارم موفق باشید  دوست عزیز*

----------


## neonato

*یه بار قبلا جواب دادم ولی چون هول هولکی بوددوباره مینوسم

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ داروساز

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ تو این مورد من گیر بدم به بقیه


3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اره نسبتا

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نیتاه

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ رو کارایی که انجام میده خیلی حساسه که حقی رو ناحق نکنه

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ فکر کنم اکثرا

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
با دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
حتما از سوسک میترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد خودش

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ درجه کاربری کیلو چند

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ از اینکه زیادی حساسه بدم میاد و اینکه مهربونه خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 

17. ی ارزو واسش :اینکه با سختی کمتر و هر چه زودتر به ارزوش برسه

18.ی نصیحت :* کارایی که دیروز کردی امروزت رو ساخته و کاراییکه امروز میکنی فردات رو میسازه
بدون که امروز داری چیکار میکنی و این کارات چه اینده ای رو برات میسازه.  
اینو به خودمم یاداوری میکنم همیشه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Dynamic

1. دکتر
2.ندیدم والا کار ضایع کنه
3.اره 
4.نه بابا 
5.نمیدونم والا
6. رفتارهای  شخصیش یا شایدم رفتار دیگران 
7.تعدا زیادیشون
8.دخترا
9.باهوش
10.نمیدونم مگه ترس داره سوسک؟
11. یاد خودش دیگه
12.نمیگم خخخخ
13.سرلشکر  :Yahoo (4): )
14.اخه نمیشناسم ویژگیهاشو که من!
15.عالیه
16.آرزوی موفقیت
17.درسشو جدی زودتر شروع کنه

----------


## mohamadj07

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ معلم

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ بحثای بی مورد سر سهمیه و اخرش هم به نتیجه نرسیدن!

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ متوسط بوده

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ بعضی مواقع عصبی میشه میاد رو اعصاب خخخخ

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نیلوفر

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ سهمیه ایثارگران!

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 10 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ نمیدونم!! ولی فکر میکنم با هردو خوب باشه...

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) لقب گذاشتن رو دوس ندارم...

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد یکی از بچه های فروردینی!!!

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اره...البته درجه ی خیلییییی بالایی هم نداره...فعالیتش زیاده

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ از عصبانی و دلخوریش بدم میاد...از مقاومتش تو بعضی چیزا خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 

17. ی ارزو واسش : ایشالا که شرایطش بهتر بشه و به ارزوهاش برسه...

18.ی نصیحت : سعی کن بیشتر درساتو بخونی و اینقدر وسواس به خرج ندی...
موفق باشی
*

----------


## spam

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟خانه دار و در حال بشور و بساب....

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ از من مشاوره گرفته...

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟نه...چون با من دوست شده...!!

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه...من دوسش دارم...

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟معلومه من نیستم...اگه هم تا الان  دوست داشت دیگه نداره...!!!چون داره مطلبو میخونه...!!

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟بگی کنکور قبول نمیشه...!!

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟همه جذب میشن...

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟معلومه دخترا....چون دختر هست...

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)خانه دار کنکوری

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟از سوسک میترسه...

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟سنیتیپیتی...!!! با اون چشمای گنده اش...!!!

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟اگه نباشه الان این طوره...

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بله...

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ زود ناراحت میشه...

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟تا حالا ندیدم...الان میرم ببینم...!!!
چقد تابلو هست...!!!

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :مدرک افتخاری خانه داری...!!

17. ی ارزو واسش :کنکور قبول شه...

18.ی نصیحت :برو درس بخون ...سایت رو ول کن...:yahoo (21):

**اگه باهات شوخی کردم شرمنده...!!میدونم الان فحش میدی....ولی خدایی دختر خانوم خوبیه....اینا همش شوخی بود...خدا کنه قبول شی در رشته ای که میخای....
*

----------


## Lawyer

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟خوانندگی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟اووووووه،چه جورم!توخونشه!!

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟دلم میخواد خفش کنم!

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟من

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟منمثلاخخ

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ظرفیت جذب،فوران میکنه...

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟با دخیا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)ابرو گوندش*
*
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک ازاین؟حالت تلنت:* :Y (619): *حالت سوسک:* :Y (617): 
*
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟...

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (658): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟کوفتش بشه!!!!!!

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟کلا خوشم میاد ازش

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟عالیه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Y (721): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :به آرزوهاش برسه!

18.ی نصیحت :یه کم درس بخون،همش آنلاینی...!!!!!*

----------


## Sky98

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟حسابدار

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نمیدونم:yahoo (4):

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟تاحدودی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟گاهی خیلی:yahoo (4):

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نیتاه

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟12نفر(همینجوری گفتم:yahoo (4)

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟جفتشون

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)کوزت

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟این از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟خودش

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بلی

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :ارزوی سلامتی برای خودش و عزیزاش

18.ی نصیحت :اینقد قهرنکن
*

*ببخشید که دیر شد:yahoo (3):*

----------


## yaghma

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ روانپزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم*  :Y (452): *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟*  :Y (471):  *از لایک زیر پستهاش معلومه**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟* :Yahoo (68): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ فک کنم venous 95 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ اینکه بخوای نصیحتش کنی

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ سوالای سخت سخت میپرسی ها*  :Yahoo (117): *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دخمل ها

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)* :yahoo (4):*

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ بستگی به رنگ سوسکش داره , اگه صورتی باشه خشکش میکنه میزاره لای کتابش
* :Yahoo (56): *
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ -* :Yahoo (65): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Y (464): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟*  :Y (471): *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ زیاد باهاشون برخورد نداشتم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ شبیه پشتبانی adsl مخابراته (همیشه انلاین)*  :Y (745): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Y (559): *

17. ی ارزو واسش : قبولی در رشته داروسازی

18.ی نصیحت :یه روز توی امضای پروفیلش خداحافظی نوشت و رفت , فک کردم مرداد ماه با خبر قبولی میاد ولی نمیدونم چرا باز برگشت ,برو تا مرداد ماه , با خبر قبولی توی رشته داروسازی بیا , تا روی خیلیا کم بشه یکیش خودم.

توضیح اینکه: موارد بالا شناختی 1 ال 2 هفته ای اینجانب از ایشونه که کمی با  شوخی امیختمش , از همین جا اعلام میکنم که هیچ غرضی در توهین به ایشون نداشته , واگر غیر این برداشت بشه از ایشون عذر میخوام.

*

----------


## SanliTa

*اول بگم که شناختی ندارم پس نمیتونم چیز زیادی بگم

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟**معلمــــی
**
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟**زمان کوتاهیه میام اینجا پس نمیدونم**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟**آره فک کنم**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟**نــــــه**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟**نمیدونم**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟**بازم نمیدونم**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟**چ بدونم والا ولی فک کنم 10 نفر**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟**بازم اطلاعی ندارم ولی فک کنم با همه یکسانه**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی).* *تگ مفید و درسی**:yahoo (4):

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟**میترسه از سوسک**:yahoo (4):**

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟**نیدونم**

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟**آره**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟**بازم نمیدونم**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟**خوبه اسم کاربری قبلیش بهتر بودش بنظرم* *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :**همیشه موفق باشه و خوشحال و تندرست**

18.ی نصیحت :**چیزی ندیدم ازش ک بخواهم نصیحت کنم**
*
*
*

----------


## ali.z

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟داروساز(البته اگه خودش بخواد و تلاش کنه)

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟خیلی زیاد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟اصلا. خدا نکنه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟سهمیه ها

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟20 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟جفتشون

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)*:yahoo (4):*

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک از این

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟دخترداییم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (99): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟خیلی ویژگی هاشو نمیشناسم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟معمولی

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Y (559): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :انشالله موفقیت توکنکور کوچکترین موفقیتت باشه

18.ی نصیحت :کمتر بیا تو انجمن و اجازه نده انقدر حرف های دیگران روت تاثیر بزاره*

----------


## niـhan

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟داوسازی* :Yahoo (23): 
* 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نمیدونم 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اره بنظرم 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه تا حالا رو مخم که نرفته

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟میگه ونوس رو

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ رو شغلش 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟21 نفر* :Yahoo (23): 
* 
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دخییییییییییی ها دیگه  چه معنی میده دختر باپسر جور باشه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) خوشمزه

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ خوب معلومه سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد....

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
* 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اره بابا

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ تازه 1روزه باهم دوستما!! خودمونی بودنش

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (11): 
* 
17. ی ارزو واسش :به چیزی که حسرتشو میخوره برسه

18.ی نصیحت :*گاهی نگاهی به کتابی

----------


## yasii

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟


داروسازی***
* 


2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

نمیدونم


3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

اره تازه با هم دوست شدیم





4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

نه دختر خوبیه 


5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

منو الکی مثلا***


* 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه 
؟

جدیدا رو ازمون رفتن یا نرفتن



7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟


حالا بزار با هم بیشتر اشنا بشیم**


8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

این از اون سوالا بودابادختراااااا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)


مهربون 


10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
اون از سوسک* **
*

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
داروسازا

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟***
* 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

خودش باید بگه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟*


* امروز باهم دوست شدیم* **
* 


15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟...

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :***
*


17. ی ارزو واسش :
*
*امیدوارم رشته مورد علاقش قبول شه



18.ی نصیحت :

در حد نصیحت کسی نیستم
*

----------


## sawyer

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی داروسازه

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ صبوره. خیلی

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ یقینا

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ خودشو

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟  حرفای غیرمنطقی

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟1 نفر ... چون رفتارش جوریه که بیش تر ازین جرات نکنن جذبش شن 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟شوخیاش با دختراس بیشتر

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) محترم**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ چنان جیغی میزنه ک کل انجمن بشنوه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه دخترا نود درصدشون رفتارشون شبیه همه چی بگم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Y (544): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ کمشه بابا


16. یه هدیه بهش بده : این تویی ایتک ... تو الان یه داروسازی ...باورش کن


*

----------


## MahMoUoD

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟    داروسازی


2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟    چند روز پیش به خاطر حرف چند نفر ناراحت شده بود و نمیومد انجمن


3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟  آره فکر کنم


4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟  اصلا


5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟   نمیدونم والا. فکر کنم nitah


6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟  سهمیه ایثارگران 


7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟  15 نفر


8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟  با همه! ولی فکر کنم بیشتر دخترا


9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)  زودرنج


10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟  سوسک از این


11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟  یاد کس خاصی نمیندازه!  


12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟     (البته وقتی داره به داروسازی فکر میکنه!)


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟  آره. بیشتر از این هم حقشه


14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟  زودرنج و حساس بودنش به چیزای کوچیک  -  ویژگی خوب زیاد داره! نمیدونم کدومشو بگم  


15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟   ...


16. یه هدیه بهش بده :   


17. ی ارزو واسش :  آرزو میکنم تو زندگی به هر چی که میخواد و لیاقتشو داره برسه


18.ی نصیحت :  سعی کن زود ناامید نشی. و تا لحظه آخر برای آرزوت بجنگی*

----------


## Mr.Hosein

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ داروساز

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ تا به اینجا من ندیدم!

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ البته

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نظری ندارم!* :Yahoo (35): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟  روی حرفای منفی اطرافیان

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ااز اون سوالا بودا!بستگی به رفتار خودشون و تیپ افراد اون جمع داره!ولی ما میانگین 10نفر میگیریم به کسی بر نخوره!:D

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ طبیعتا هر کس با هم جنس خودش بیشتر

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)  خانوم دکتر 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟بستگی به نوع سوسکش داره!اگه از نوع بالدارش باشه بعید میدونم دختری بتونه در مقابلش دووم بیاره!:D

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ درست مطمین نیستم!ولی یاد یکی از فامیل های دورم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Y (620): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بیشتر از اینها هم حقشونه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟از این که نمیتونه خودشو راضی کنه که به علاقش نرسه...!رفتار خاصی ندیدم که بخواد بدم بیاد از اون اخلاق...

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ اسمشون کمی قابل تفکره!

16. یه هدیه بهش بده:برای موفقیت و قبولیش دعا میکنم

17. ی ارزو واسش:هیچوقت خودشو ته خط نبینه...همیشه امیدوار باشه به خودش و زندگیش...اگه این حسو داشته باشه در هر جای دنیا در هر سنی میتونه دنیاشو عوض کنه...

18.ی نصیحت :متوقف نشو!اگه هر روزت نسبت به دیروزت در حال تکامل و پیشرفت باشه در نهایت بهترین هارو خواهی داشت...


*

----------


## Karegar

* 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟**داروساز**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟**تقریبا**
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟**یا نه**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟**venus95**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟**اینکه کسی ازروی تعصب یاعدم آگاهی حرف بزنه**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟**ی ساعت اول* *
**صفرنفربعد ی ساعت15نفر**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟**دخترا**
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)**خسته همیشه ناامید**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟**جفتشون ازهم میترسن**

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟**یاد ناظم های مدرسه**

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟**آره**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
**از:جدی بودن وصداقتش خوش**م میاد**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟**خوبه**

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :**هدیه مومیذارم واسه بعدرمضون تومراسم نامزدیش**

17. ی ارزو واسش :**سال بعدبتونه داروتبریزقبول شه**

18.ی نصیحت :**افکارمنفی روبذارکناروهروقت ناامیدشدی ب قرارایی فک کن ک بعدکنکور94باخودت بستی..**
*

----------


## moho

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

خانم داروساز

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

نمی دونم 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

بله تا حدی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

نه فکر نمی کنم ... حداقل برای من که این طور نبوده ...

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

نمی دونم!!!

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

روی رشته مورد علاقه شون یعنی دارو سازی + عقایدشون

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

15 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

دقیق نمی دونم ولی فکر کنم با دختر خانم ها

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

چی بگم والا ؟؟؟*  :Yahoo (35):  *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

فکر کنم سوسکه بیشتر بترسه*  :Yahoo (4): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

اسکندر مقدونی*  :Yahoo (21):  ((بخاطر اون ماجرای مورچه و اسکندر )) *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

* :18: *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

قطعا حقشونه....

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

بهتره می پرسیدین ویژگی های بد یا خوبشون چیه؛
خوب ؛ بهترین ویژگی خوبشون سنگین بودن و با شخصیت بودنشونه ، سعی می کنن بقیه رو راهنمایی کنند ، با شناخت هدفشون رو انتخاب کردن و ، رک و صادق بودنشون و ...

بد ؛ زود جوش میارن ، خیلی زودرنج و حساس هستند ...

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

فکر کنم یه کلمه فینگیلیش باشه ...

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
والا من هدیه در خور ایشون پیدا نکردم فقط آرزو می کنم که یه روزی به هدف کنکوریشون یعنی داروسازی برسند... ان شاء الله* *

17. ی ارزو واسش : امیدوارم روز های خوش و شادی در انتظارشون باشه و شهریور ماه سال بعد خودشونو واسه تحصیل تو دانشکده علوم پزشکی آماده کنند ....

18.ی نصیحت : آبجی کمتر نت بیاین ، هر وقت خسته شدید با دید مثبت به آینده تون و رسیدن به هدفتون فکر کنیدتا روحیه بگیرین و ...

موفق باشید آبجی*  :22: *

*

----------


## Saeed735

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟**داروساز ان شالله**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟**نیدونم**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟**اره خیلی**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟**نه**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟**هانا**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟**نیدونم**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟**29 تا**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟**دخترا**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)...**سردار ازمون ...مث خودم**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ا**ین از سوکس**

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟**خودم****

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟:troll (12):

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟**اره** 


14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟**ویژگی بد ندیدم و ویژگی خوبش اینه که زبون ترکی رو بلده منم راحت تر باهاش میحرفم**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟**اوجگله**

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :**موفقیت تو کنکور کمترین موفقیت تو زندگیش باشه**

18.ی نصیحت :**ندارم*

----------


## Hellion

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ قطعا دارو

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ندیدم 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ آره قطعا

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟رو درساش و علاقش 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟22 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) مادر پسر داروساز 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک از من :l

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ سوسانو 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (689): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟آره قطعا

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ویژگی بد نداره ویژگی خوب : علاقه هاش واسش خیلی مهمه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟عالی

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Y (454): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :به هرچی که میخوای برسی و همیشه سالم باشی 

18.ی نصیحت :در حدش نیستم  
*

----------


## Majesty

*الآن فهمیدم شما هم مورد شوک باید قرار بگیری 
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟داروساز* :Yahoo (3): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟فکر نمیکنم کار ضایعی انجام داده باشن

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بعله* :Yahoo (1): *

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نع...چرا؟؟؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم متاسفانه 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟عقایدشون...دخالت تو زندگی شخصیشون* :Yahoo (3): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟هر 20 نفر* :Yahoo (106): *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دخترا* :Yahoo (1): *

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)نمیدونم...کلا تو انتخاب لقب همیشه مشکل دارم 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ایشون از سوسک میترسه* :Yahoo (10): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد شخص خاصی نمیفتم 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (722): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟صد البته!

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟آهان...خوب:بسیار با شخصیت...مهربون...فهیم و سنگین هستن...
بد:زیادی حساس هستن...الکی اعصاب خودشون رو به خاطر یه سری افراد خرد میکنن و همینطور زود اعتماد میکنن متاسفانه 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟20* :Yahoo (3): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*این گل تقدیم به آبجی گلم :Yahoo (1): 
*

17. ی ارزو واسش :امیدوارم همه ی ناهمواری های زندگیتون هرچه زودتر هموار شه و به اهدافتون برسید و همینطور آرزوی سلامتی برای خودتون و خانوادتون

18.ی نصیحت :به عنوان برادر کوچیکتر...هرچند در حد نصیحت نیستم....ولی ازتون خواهش میکنم زیاد وارد بحث هایی که تهش اعصاب خردکنی هستش نشین.*

----------


## Harmonica

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

وکیل 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

خیلی ضایع بود نمیشه گفت...
واقع بد بود...

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

آره چرا ک نه...

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

بستگی ب طرف مقابلش داره اگه بره رو مخش ،ولش نمیکنه...

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

کاملن مشخصه منو...

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

هر چیزی ک حساسیتش رو برانگیزه

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

این سوال تا نبینمش و نیم ساعت صحبت نکنم نمیشه جواب داد

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

فک کنم دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

دختر شایسته

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

هر دو از هم میترسن

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

کی؟ ندا 
چی؟ تابلو نقاشی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

اون شکلکه ک هی قلبش میشکنه

پ.ن:

آخی...

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

سوال کاملن ب جایی بود نه...
اصلن خیر...

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

ویژگی بد ک زیاد داره
اما ویژگی خوبش اینه ک دختر سنگینی هست و ادب رو رعایت میکنه و رفتارش خیلی مورد پسندمه بر خلاف بعضی از دختر های انجمن

پ.ن:
فردی ک نتونه تو فضای مجازی درست رفتار کنه تو واقعیت هم نمیتونه...

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

نظری ندارم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

هدیه بمونه فردا

17. ی ارزو واسش :

امیدوارم هیچ وقت آرزو هیچ چیزی رو نکنی

18.ی نصیحت :
مواظب زیبایی هات باش

----------


## milad1997

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟


معلم زبان

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

با آدمای به درد نخور و بی شخصیت کل کل کرده

پ ن : حالا ملت به خودشون میگیرن همه شاکی میشن 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

بعـــله..زیادی موفق بوده دیگه 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

نه اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟


بی احترامی و بی شخصیتی طرف مقابل

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

نمیدونم

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

....

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

این از سوسک


11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

نمیدونم چرا..حنا دختری در مزرعه


12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

* :Yahoo (2): 
*

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

حرفه ای رو درجه میگین؟؟ آره خوبه 


14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

از سنگینی و ادبش خوشم میاد

بدم میاد سریع ناراحت و عصبی میشه..تا اونجا که من دیدم


15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

نظری ندارم


16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

این آهنگ...نمیدونم شنیدی یا نه..اگه شنیدی بازم گوش کن
خودم خیلی دوسش دارم
باصدا بلندم گوش کن

چقدر دیر...محسن یگانهـــ


17. ی ارزو واسش :

تو دلم کردم... جای یدونه چند تا هم کردم


18.ی نصیحت :    
*
....

*19- یه پیشنهاد:

میگذره..پس بذار خوش بگذره
شرایط سخت تر از تو هم هست....  تو پیش خیلی ها بهتری
پس خوشحال باش
درست میشه همه چی

موفق باشی
* :22:

----------


## sahar_hdr

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  داروساااااااااز* :Yahoo (99): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نمیدونم والا* :Yahoo (110):  فک نکنم کار ضایعی کرده باشه*

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده اره خب* :Yahoo (111): *

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه گاهی اره...* :Yahoo (39): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم* :Yahoo (35): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه درس + داروسازی* :Yahoo (16): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟10 نفر* :Yahoo (113): *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دخترااا* :Yahoo (112): *

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) استرسی* :Yahoo (39): *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ با استناد ب تایپیکی ک چن روز پیش زده بود این از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ خودش* :Yahoo (114): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (110): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه اوهوم* :Yahoo (5): *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ از استرسی و ناامید بودنش ...دوست خوبیه و دوست داشتنی* :Yahoo (8): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ دریا دوس دارم* :Yahoo (5):  *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* *

17. ی ارزو واسش ان شا الله اونی ک صلاحته بشه دوستم* :Yahoo (8): *

18.ی نصیحت : نصیحت نه..ولی توصیه میکنم نتو کم کنی گل گلی* :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Orwell

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* *مسئول داروخونه**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟* *والا کار ضایعی خاطرم نیست* *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟* *آره چرا که نه بهرحال برترین کاربر سال شده و این یعنی موفق بوده دیگه**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟** نه بابا واس چی ؟* * 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟* *یه افسانه نامی بود فک کنم با اون مچ تر از بقیه باشه حالا بازم نمیدونم**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟* *ترمیم معدل* *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ * *والا تو غیب گویی و طالع بینی وارد نیستم 
**
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟* *دخترا**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)* *همین نام کاربریش لقبش باشه ، آیتک

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟مطمئنا جفتشون از هم میترسن
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ کارول - سریال واکینگ دد
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اره چرا که نه ؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
ویژگی بدش : خیلی از این شکلک استفاده میکنه ==>  
ویژگی خوب : دختر سنگین و باوقاریه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟فک کنم یه اسم ترکی باشه درسته ؟
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* *



خوشجله ؟ 

17. ی ارزو واسش :ایشالا پله های مقابلش تبدیل به آسانسور بالاروی پرسرعت بشن ( خودمم نفهمیدم دقیقا چی گفتم  )

18.ی نصیحت : گذشته هارو از زندگیت حـــذف کن...*

----------


## Mr. ARAD

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* *نویسندگی به سبک تینا فی (Tina Fey :: یکی از زیباترین زنان نویسنده مشهور آمریکا .......... بیش تر به خاطر جملات قصاری که ازش خوندم میشناسمش ..**
 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟* *شاید سوالای گاهی تکراری ..**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟* *ی**ــــــ (Yea)**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟* *نَــ* *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟* *Diamonds، Laleh74، ستاره72،* *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟* *رو کامل بودن جوابا**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟* *7**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟* *هم دخترا هم پسرا* *

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)* *شاهدخت**

10.به نظرت آرامش کدومو بیش تر دوس داره : جنگل، بیابان،  دریا، کوه ؟!؟* *بیابان**

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟* *همون تینا فی ..**.

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟* *حتی کمی بیشتر ...**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟* *یه سری منفی بافیاش .... پشتکارش بسیار قابل احترامه**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟* *کمی لوسه* *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


17. ی ارزو واسش :* *الهی هیچ زمان خط زندگیت صاف نشه ... (اگه متوجه نشدی، بی خیال :: نمیخام توضیح بدم)
**
18.ی نصیحت :* *کتاب «چهار اثر از فلورانس اسکاول شین» رو بخون** 

*

----------


## Armaghan

1.تو چه شغلی تصورش میکنی؟معلومه دیگه بدون شک پزشک یا داروساز

2.ضایعترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟هیچکس ندیده و نخواهد دید.

3.فکر میکنی در دوستیابی موفق بوده؟صدالبته. دلیل موفقیتشم اینه که هم کاربر برتر سال شده و هم با من نچسب  دوست شده. :Yahoo (76): 

4کلا رو اعصابه یا نه؟ دلتون میاد؟به هیچوجه

5.تو سایت کیو بیشتر از همه دوست داره؟ایشالا که آجی ارمغانش رو... :Yahoo (76): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟منابع

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه ،30 دقیقه اول چندنفر جذبش میشن؟
تمام آدم خوبای اون جمع 20 نفره،جذبش میشن.

8.به نظرت با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟با دخترخانوما

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟(با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)  حنانه (با تشدید روی ن اول ،یه صیغه مبالغه به زبان عربیه به معنی  دخترفوق العاده مهربان) جوابو داشتین؟خودش یه نکته تستی عربی بودها :Yahoo (76): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک میترسه یا سوسک از این؟مثل همه  ما دخترخانوما فقط چندشش میشه ازدیدن سوسکه.کی گفته ما از سوسک میترسیم؟ :Yahoo (76): 

11.شخصیتش تورو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد فلورانس نایتینگل(پرستارانگلیسی الاصل قرن نوزدهم .بانوی نیکوکار و بسیارمهربانی که بنیانگذار پرستاری نوین هست و به بانوی چراغ بدست معروف شده چون با فانوسی در دست شبها به مجروحان جنگی که در شرف مرگ بودند سرکشی میکرد و روحیه میداد)

12.شکل کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (83): 

13.به نظرت درجه کاربریش حقشه؟انصافا نه بایدخیلی بالاتر باشه.خیلی توی انجمن فعالیت میکنه.

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ ویژگی بد: که نداره ولی ایکاش کمترحساس و نازکدل بود و دیگه اینکه وسواس جمع کردن منابع جدیدو نداشت.
ویژگی خوب: فراوونه موندم کدومو بگم. بهتریناش مهربان بودن و صداقت،متانت،سنگین و با شخصیت بودن و ...

15.نظرت درباره اکانتش؟قشنگه (آیتک:گمونم آی به زبان ترکی یعنی ماه و تک هم که معلومه )

16.یه هدیه بهش بده؟انشاالله برای کادوی قبولیش حتما یه هدیه خوب تقدیمش میکنم.

17.یه آرزو واسش؟خداوند به اوج قله ی آرزوهاش برسونتش و طول عمر باعزت،خوشبختی و سلامتی همیشه همراه تک تک سالیان زندگیش باشه.

18.یه نصیحت؟برای شروع لازم نیست حتما عالی باشی اما برای عالی بودن حتما باید شروع کنی.

----------


## srh

اول سلام ميكنم بر ايشون 

* 
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دارو ساز يا مسئول دارو خونه
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نديدم 3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اره خيلي

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ اره بعضي اوقات 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ par.rah و eli 94 فكر ميكنم به خاطر دانشگاه نمي دونم دقيقا

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ زندگي خصوصيش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟٩/٣٠

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ هر دو 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) دختري از جنس ترس  الكي

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ اين از سوسك

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
 ياد همه دختراي موجود به غير يكي از اونا 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Y (620): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه ولي برترين كاربر حقشه : )

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
 از اينكه از اينده و موفقيتش ميترسه و اقدام نميكنه
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

 حس ميكنم جديد خيلي منظم مياد ولي اسم رو عوض بكنه اي تگ 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 
هديه ام كجا بود  ان شاء الله ايشون دارو قبول شن به ما هديه بدن

*ای وای یوکینه که منی حوربهشتهئی دهدره کینه که چنو حور سرشتهتیها پلی و پاک همه دلهان برشتهحکمی ز پی قتل همه خلق نوشتهپاهاس اگوی شاخ بلور منه ظرفندستاس منی غنچه کلوس دم برفن
*
17. ی ارزو واسش :**

روزي برسه كه ذره اي نا اميد نباشي


18.ی نصیحت :

خيلي كوچيك تر از اونيم كه بخوام نصيحت كنم 
خودشون بهتر از من خيلي چيزا رو ميدونن*

----------


## laleh74

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ زیر شاخه های پزشکی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ من که قبلا نبودم اما انگار زیاد گزارش میداد :Yahoo (21): 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ فک کنم آره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه..فقط قبلا زیاد تگ میکرد  :Yahoo (4): 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ چیزی نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ همه چی..حرف بهش برمیخوره

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 4-5

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ هردو 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) چیزی یادم نمیاد

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟...

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ دوستم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟  :Yahoo (1): 

.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نمیدونم.چون نبودم از برتر بودنش بی خبرم

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ دختر خوبیه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ هیچی

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :بوس :Yahoo (4): 

17. ی ارزو واسش: سال دیگه بری دانشگاه 

18.ی نصیحت: ندارم.... فقط اسمتو بهم بگو..نمیدونم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Milad.Bt

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ خانم دکــــتر :Yahoo (83): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ تا الآن ک ندیدم :Yahoo (17): 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بلـــی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ اصلا...مگه میشه؟ :Yahoo (112): 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ منو با ی نفر دیگرو  :Yahoo (111): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ رو همه چی میتونه باشه..کلن حساسه عشقم :Yahoo (5): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 1 نفــر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ خوش برخورد ترین :Yahoo (8): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک ازش :Yahoo (94): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟   آنشرلی(واقعا نمیدونم چرا) :Yahoo (94): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟  :Yahoo (1): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اوووووووووووووووره :Yahoo (105): 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ همه ویژگی هاش تا ب الآن خوب بوده ...بدی هاشو رو نکرده هرچند فک میکنم نداره اصن :Yahoo (111): 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ آی تاک ....فک میکردم حرف میزنمه  :Yahoo (113): جالب اینجاست فکر میکردم پسر باشه ب خودشم گفتم :Yahoo (94): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : ی بیسکویت :12: 

17. ی ارزو واسش:ب آرزوهایی ک داره و اگه ب صلاحش هست برسه...ایشاا.... :Yahoo (8): 

18.ی نصیحت: کوچیکتر از اونیم ک بخوام اجیمو نصیحت کنم(خودش همه چیو میدونه) :Yahoo (112): 

 :Yahoo (90): بایدم در اخر بگم واقعا بهش حس خوبی دارم و مثل ی آجی بزرگه برااااااااااااااااام :Yahoo (90):

----------


## Parloo

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

*داروساز یا پرستار
*
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

---

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

*تقریبا
*
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

*نــــــه*

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

---

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

*ادب و احترام
*
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

*11*

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

*دخترا
*
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

*دختری با کفش های کتانی
*
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

*این از سوسک
*
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

*معلم پرورشی یه مدرسه
*
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟



13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

*نه
بعد از این همه فعالیت باید ناظم بشه*

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

*بد ؛ زیادی جدی و رسمی بودن
خوب ؛ مهربون ، بخشنده ، فعال*

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

*خوبه 
فقط وقتی آواتار نداره خیلی بد میشه
*
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :







17. ی ارزو واسش :

*سلامتی ، پول زیاد ، شادی
*
18.ی نصیحت :

*یکی میگه که ،
از سه راه خرد آموخته میشود ؛
از طریق اندیشه که اصیل ترین راه است
از طریق تقلید که راحتترین راه است
و از طریق تجربه که تلخ ترین است
ولی من میگم ، 
فقط تجربه کن !

----------


## saj8jad

*1.* *تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دندون پزشک یا داروساز
**
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
**یادم نمیاد کار ضایعی کرده باشه* 
*
3. فکر میکنی تو دوست یابی موفق بوده باشه؟
**چه عرض کنم* **
*
4. کلا رو اعصابه یا نه؟
**نه* **

*5. تو سایت کیو بیشتر از همه دوست داره؟
**الله اعلم*  :Yahoo (1): *
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
**نمیدونم متاسفانه* 

*7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
**18 نفر* 
*
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
**هم با پسرا و هم با دخترا* 
*
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
* :Yahoo (1): 
*
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
**سوسک ازش بیشتر میترسه* 

*11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی میندازه؟
**نمیدونم*  :Yahoo (1): 
*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (81): 
*13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
**قطعاً 101%*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
**ویژگی بدی ندیدم ازشون*  :Yahoo (1): *خوش اخلاق*  :Yahoo (1): *
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
**عالیه*  :Yahoo (1): *
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
**یک کلام الله مجید متبرک از مشهدالرضا (ع) به همراه یک دسته گل زیبا که امیدوارم خوشش بیاد*  :Yahoo (1): *
*




*17. ی آرزو واسش :
**عاقبت به خیر شدن و رسیدن به همه آرزوهاشون*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
18. ی نصیحت :
* :Yahoo (1):

----------


## gign

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* *دکتر**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟** آره**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟* *نه** 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟* *منابع درسی**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟* *12/7**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟* *دخترا**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)**دخترک کبریت فروش** 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟** از سوسک میترسه** 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟** ترکیبی از ایندو**

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟* *اره**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟* *؟؟؟**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ * *اینم شد سوال آخه
**
16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 

17. ی ارزو واسش :* *توی کنکور و زندگیش موفق باشه**

18.ی نصیحت :** بیشتر درس بخون*

----------


## Mersad95

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟بازاریاب نشر الگو

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ من که ندیدم 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بله 100 ٪

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ گاهی تا کمی ابری همراه با تگرگ  شوخی کردممم اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ من چ میدونم آدمو تو تنگنا قرار ندید خواهشا 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟حساسیت نداره خودش یه پا آنتی هیستامنه

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟20 الان مثلا دارم جو میدم 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ 50 /50

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)sophisticated

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این از سوکس

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ نییییدونم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ 100 درصد

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ همه چیش اوکیه 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خدا ببخشه به صحابش

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :**

17. ی ارزو واسش : ان شا الله امسال یه رتبه خوب بیاره

18.ی نصیحت : بیا نتو با هم کم کنیم خودم خعلی کمش کردم ولی شما هم لیمیتش کن*

----------


## Bano.m

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟خانم دکتر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بلی تا حدودی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟16 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ ابجی خانوم از سوسک میترسن..

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (682):  :Yahoo (104): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بلی

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ویژگی خوب:کلادخمل خوب وخانومیه...
ویژگی بد:خیلی اروم وساکته...نمیشه بحثو باز کرد پیشش: ))

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :امتیاز میدم

17. ی ارزو واسش :ارزو میکنم امسال به هدفش برسه... وهیچوقت دست از تلاش برنداره..
18.ی نصیحت :
*

----------


## mhnz

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
* :Yahoo (4): 
*


2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

**نــــــدیدم 
*
*

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

*
*بعــــــله ! زیاد!
*
*
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

*
*نه اصـــلا ، باحاله 
*
*
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

*
*خودشو  دیگه نمیدونم
*
*
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

*
*احتمالا ناخون هاش *  :Yahoo (56): *
**
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

**19**
**
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

**با همـــــه ! 
*
*
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

**itak دختری در مزرعه
* :Yahoo (4): *
**
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

**این از سوسکـــ ، یه جیغ بنفش هم میکشه
*
*
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

**

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 
**===> 
*
*
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ 
*
*بلی!
*
*
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

*
*بنظرم مهربونه* :Yahoo (8): *بد ؟ ندیدم 
*
*
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
*
*آواتاراش دوشت 
*
*16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
*


*
*


*


17. ی ارزو واسش :

**بـــــــه همــــــه ی آرزو هات برسی و شاد باشی !
*
*
18.ی نصیحت :
**همـــــــــیشه بخند !!!  

پ.ن: بعد از صدبار ویرایش*

----------


## Qazale

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

دکتر انشالله


2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

آیتک وضایع کاریچه حرفا!!!!!!


3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

صد البته!

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

اصلا!

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

خود خودشو

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

نمیدونم زیاد حساسیتهاش رو نشون نمیده


7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

10000000000000000000000000000000نفر
حالا بشین 0 ها رو بشمر


8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

دخترا


9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

خانوم گل


10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

سوسکه عاشقش میشه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

پسر شجاع

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

         و       

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
بعله

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

خوبی که زیاد داره!کلا خیلی دختر گلیه!...ولی بیشتر از همه 1.جدی بودنش
2.مهربون و در عین حال مودب بودنش

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

3 تا کتاب:
1.چهار اثر از فلورانس اسکاول شین
2.کی پنیرم را جابجا کرد؟
3.استاد عشق

+


17. ی ارزو واسش :

سلامتی و دل خوش وموفقیت...دوباره3تا شد

18.ی نصیحت :

هرکدوم از اون 3تا کتاب رو که نخوندی حتما بخون
مخصوصا3رو

*

----------


## _Zari_

_. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ تکنسین داروخونه

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اوهوم

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نوچ

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ درسش و خانوادش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 07

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با دخترا بهتره

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) آیتک

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ اولی

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ ی شخصیت کارتونی ک اسمش یادم نمیاد:/

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اوهوم

14.از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟مهربونیش

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ ی چیز شخصیه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 


 
17. ی ارزو واسش : ان شاء الله ب تمام آرزوهات برسی

_

----------


## Ali TiR

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
پزشک قلب و عروق

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
کار ضایع نکرده

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
یه نگا ب تعداد فرنداش بنداز متوجه میشی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه مهربونه 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
منو 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
اینو از امضاش فهمیدم : رو یکی که خیلی دوسش داره ولی هیچوقت نمیگه 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
با هر کی کنارش باشه بر حسب نوع جنسیت گرم میگیره
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
با هر کی که آدم باشه
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
آیتک چمبه
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
نه بابا . باید از سوسک خوشگل تر باشه 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یاد ی نفر ک دلم واسش خیلی تنگ شده .
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
آره کاملا
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
ویژگی بد نداره یا من ندیدم . 
خوبشم اینکه تا جایی که بتونه ب طرف کمک میکنه
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
هیچی . فقط اسمشو دوس دارم بدونم
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
همین که هستم یه هدیه ست واسش
17. ی ارزو واسش :
ایشــــــــــالا امسال پزشـــــکی بیاره
18.ی نصیحت :
*
قدر خونواده رو بدون . همین که هستن آدم قدرشونو باید بدونه . حالا با هر شرایطی که هست...

----------


## saj8jad

*1.* *تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
قطعا پزشک ، قطعا 
**
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
**یادم نمیاد کار ضایعی کرده باشه* *
3. فکر میکنی تو دوست یابی موفق بوده باشه؟
**آره حتما 100%* 
*
4. کلا رو اعصابه یا نه؟
**نه والا ، رو اعصاب من که نبوده تا حالا* 

*5. تو سایت کیو بیشتر از همه دوست داره؟
**الله اعلم 
*
*6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
**رو خیلی چیزا* 
*7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
**خب دقیق نمیدونم ولی حدس میزنم 16 17 نفر احتمالا 
*
*8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
**بیشتر با دخترا 

**9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
**السیده الطبیب 

**10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
**به نظرم سوسک ازش بیشتر میترسه* 

*11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی میندازه؟
**حضور ذهن ندارم* 
*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (45): 

*13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
**آره ، لایق بیشتر از این هاست 
*
*14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
**تا حالا جز خوبی ازشون چیزی ندیدم  ، خوش اخلاق ، مهربون  

**15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
**عالیه عالی 

**16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
**یک کلام الله مجید متبرک از مشهدالرضا(ع) به همراه یک دسته گل زیبا

*


*
17. ی آرزو واسش :
**آرزو میکنم که امسال به هدفش برسه ان شاء الله 

**18. ی نصیحت :
**...*

----------


## EXCELSIOR

*

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
**
خانوم دکتر مملکت!




**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

**ضایع کاری نداشت...نداره...نخواهد داشت**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟



4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

**مگه میشهItak رو اعصاب باشه؟؟!!!**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

**به طرز فجیعی خودشو از همه بیشتر دوس داره**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

**تست های تالیفی ک بهش چشمک میزنن...+متن کتابای درسی بوِیژه زیست
**
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

**دقیقشو نمیدونم..ولی فک کنم ی همچین وضعیتی پیش بیاد اگ وارد ی همچین جمعی بشه:





**
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

**دخترا**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

*
*Angel Girl**


10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

**هر دو حالت ممکنه...
اگه Itak= و سوسک رو ملاقات کنه این از سوسک میترسه!!!!
 ولی اگه Itak= و بطور اتفاقی با سوسک ملاقات داشته باشه سوسک از این!!!!**

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

**خخخخخخخ...انوشه انصاری...
**
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
*
*
**حتی لایق بهتر از ایناشه...**
 14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

**والا ما ک تا حالا خصوصیت بدی ازش ندیدیم...
از اینکه مهربون و دلسوزه خیلی خوشم میاد**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
**خووووبه**
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
**
*
*



بازش کن ببین خوشت میاد عااایااا؟؟

*


*
*
*
*
*
17. ی ارزو واسش :
**به بهترینها تو زندگیش برسه و امسال موفقیتشو تو همین انجمن جشن بگیریم




**
18.ی نصیحت :

**+یادت نره...در هر شرایطی:**
*

----------


## T!G3R

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ خانم دکتر    2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نمیدونم   3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بلی  :Yahoo (4):   4   .کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه اتفاقا دختر خوبیه ما که ازش بدی ندیدم( البته اگه بهش بدی نکرده باشی)    5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ والا اینو دیگه نمیدونم    6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ رو تاپیک خییلی حساسه    7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 19.5 نفر     8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ هر دو !     9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) نمیدونم (پرنیا خدا وکیلی این سوالا چیه؟؟ -- چجوری این سوالا رو طرح میکنی؟؟؟)    10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ هر دو از هم دیگه میترسن  :Yahoo (4):     11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ جنیفر لوپز  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (3):      12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟     Yahoo(100) 13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بله اگه تیم مدیریت بود خییلی بهتر بود   :Yahoo (1):      14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ من ازش بدی ندیدم خداییش    15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ عالی (حرف نداره !)     16. یه هدیه بهش بده : http://s7.picofile.com/file/8257617450/j0341660.jpg    .17 ی ارزو واسش : عاقبت به خیری -- انشاءالله هر چی از  خدا میخواد- خداوند بهش بده     18.ی نصیحت : خوش اخلاق باش -- بیشتر درس بخون موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Lara27

:Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## jarvis

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
پزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نکرده یا حداقل من یادم نمیاد

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
کلا که نه ولی گاهی منو عصبی میکنه!

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
چ میدونم باو

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
زمان

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
20

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
هر دو 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
تک شاخ (اومد دیگه چ کنم!)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
وارد مذاکره میشن

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
الان اون یه نفرو بگم شما میشناسی؟! پس نمی گم


12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
البته
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
یکم مضطربه اینو خوشم نمیاد
مهربون و صادقه اینو خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوب چیزیه (فرید بدون شرح رو یادتونه عایا؟!)

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
این شعر زیبا


17. ی ارزو واسش :
آرزو میکنم همه ی آرزوهات براورده شه

18.ی نصیحت :
no to nasihat
*

----------


## N3DA

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پرستار

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ هیچـــی 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ شکــ نکن

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ اصلا و ابدا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ بی خبرم 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ حساس نیس زیاد

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ هر 20 نفر 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دختـــرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)پاســـتیل  

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این از سوسک 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یادِ این خرگوشه تو زوتوپیا 


12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ چرا که نه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ ویژگی بد نداره،خیلی دخترِ مهربون،با وقار و توداریه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟دوسش دارمـــ

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :



17. ی ارزو واسش :آرزو میکنم همیـــشه دلگرم و پرامید باشه و خدا بهترین اتفاقای ممکن رو براش رقم بزنه

18.ی نصیحت : تو این یه مورد نابودم  ولی دوس دارم بدونی که زندگی همیشه به یه منوال نیس،اگه خوب باشه

میگذره،اگه بد هم باشه میگذره.مهم اینه که میگذره 
*

----------


## Wild Rose

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دکی


2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نداشته

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ خعلـی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه..عخشه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ لابد منو

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ یک دوست

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 10 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) پاندای کنگ فوکار(دلیلی نداره یهو اومد به ذهنم)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ فقط یک دوست 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اوهوم

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ کلا دخمل خوفیه...گاهی تریپ افسرده برمیداره... ولی دوسمش دالم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ نظری ندارم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : بوووس از سرتم زیاده...ملت آرزوشو دارن

17. ی ارزو واسش : موفق و خوشبخت بشه

18.ی نصیحت : آدم باش لگد نزن بختتو
*

----------


## dorsa20

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ فکر میکنم یکی از سه تا  رشته پزشکی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ بیلمیرم* :Yahoo (110): *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ 100 درصد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه ساکته بنده خدا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟*  :Yahoo (110): *ینی من الان نباید دهن منو جر بدم؟؟!!!!* :Yahoo (110): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟** به نظرم تفکرات بقیه افراد درباره خودش**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 15 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) نمیدونم الان به ذهنم همون اسم خودشون میرسه

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ ایشون میترسن

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ اون دختره بود تو بابا لنگ دراز؟ اسمشو نمیدونم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (8): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ صد البته

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ خوشم میاد؟مهربانی و صداقتشون..بدم میاد؟ اعتماد به نفس پایین و منفی فکر کردن اگه یکم تو شرایط بحرانی محکمتر باشن عالی میشه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ نظری ندارم مشکلی دارید شما؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : ندارم هدیه فعلا شکلات ابناتی دارم میخوای؟

17. ی ارزو واسش : برسه به قله و میرسه

18.ی نصیحت : بلد نبستم
*

----------


## Dr Baq3r

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
شغلی که دوس داره

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نکرده یا حداقل من یادم نمیاد

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه زیاد 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
زیاد فعالیت نمیکنه که بدونم  فک کنم دیگه دوستاش نمیان یا کم سر میزنن

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
مطمئنم دختر حساسیه ولی نمیدونم رو چی

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
20

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
هر دو 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
آی تک (فرق میکنه!!!)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
میترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
اسمش یادم نمیاد !


12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

آره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
یکم مضطربه اینو خوشم نمیاد
مهربون و صادقه اینو خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
یه ایهام ملیح - با حاله

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
101love story

download
ازش خوشم میاد گفتم بدم بهت !
17. ی ارزو واسش :
آرزو میکنم تو زندگیت غمی نداشته باشی

18.ی نصیحت :
چی بگم*

----------


## Lara27

:Yahoo (31):

----------


## Lara27

:Yahoo (21): 
آپ

----------


## Dayi javad

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
**فعلا یک تاپیست حرفه ای ولی در آینده پزشک**
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نمیدونم چیزی ندیدم
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
تو مجازی نمیشه این چیزارو فهمید ! اینجا همه فریاد دوستی میزنن
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
خیر !
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
اگه باور داشته باشیم خدا همه جا هست پس توی فضای مجازی هم هست پس اینجا هم خدارو بیشتر از همه دوست داره 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
الله اعلم
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
ایشون تنها یک نفر باید ببینید اون 20 نفر کین و چطور خلق و خویی دارن
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
من تا چن وقت پیش نمیدونستم ایشون دختر یا پسر  ! واس همین خیلی دقت نکردم !
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
دکتر 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
جفتشون از هم
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
زیزیگلو
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
از ما که با سابقه تر پس حقشه !
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
ظاهرا خیلی با ادبن و این خیلی خوبه 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
اگ میشه بگی itak یعنی چی 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
دعا برای موفقیتش
17. ی ارزو واسش :
رسیدن به خواسته هاش و یک زندگی پر از شادی
18.ی نصیحت :
موفق شو
*

----------

